
Man Behind Coronavirus 5G Conspiracy, Has YouTube Channel Shuttered - evo_9
https://www.newsweek.com/david-icke-man-behind-coronavirus-5g-conspiracy-has-youtube-channel-shuttered-sharing-1501641
======
Fjolsvith
Misleading title. Youtube actually terminated the man's account.

